# What Is Your Waist To Hip Ratio?



## cooney

I have been reading recently that your Waist to Hip Ratio can indicate whether or not you are more prone to obesity related diseases. I went to this web page 

https://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/whr

And it told me my waist to hip ratio was .76, which makes me pear shaped which says I am at low risk for heart disease, diabetes, stroke and high cholesterol. That's a load off my mind, bu I was wondering how accurate this ratio is compared to say, the BMI. Anyone know any more about it? Feel free to calculate your WHR. 

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g140/_cooney_/waist_hips.png


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dont know my measurements but know am a pear too.


----------



## cooney

MummyToAmberx said:


> Dont know my measurements but know am a pear too.

:thumbup: This is good


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cooney said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Dont know my measurements but know am a pear too.
> 
> :thumbup: This is goodClick to expand...

:) i'll check it out once my ikea tape measure fits around, lol.


----------



## Vici

I'm pear too. Not sure how accurate this is but i do know that those who carry their weight around their tummy are more at risk. I know coz Bob and Gillian told me on biggest loser :rofl:


----------



## Glitterfairy

I carry my weight around my tummy :(


----------



## Logan's Mum

I know my waist-hip ratio is 0.84, but still trying to find what shape this means I am (I was measured on a body fat machine at the gym which scans your whole body and analyses its composition :shock:). All my weight is around my thighs/bum area, hardly any fat on my waist. I look more like a pear! :haha:


----------



## toby2

I am an apple-not good!I think it is a good indicator, particularly for the diabeties thing, i am sure as a woman you are at risk once your waist is over 32 inches whatever your ratio though


----------

